# Whats the deal with Hammer Nutrition?



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Riding in the East Bay I see a ton of riders sporting Hammer jerseys, a lot of them dont look especially impressive. Does Hammer have a buttload of sponsorships or something? Or do people just like being rolling billboards for no reason?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

people like to wear kit

or they believe in hammer products so much, they don't mind wearing a hammer jersey


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

Maybe they offer special deals for their jerseys when you buy their stuff?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

If they gave me free or at least 60% their stuff, I'd wear their stuff. I have no problem being a billboard when I ride. I don't look at myself.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.hammernutrition.com/deal...ds&utm_medium=ad&utm_campaign=medsiteads-auto


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> Autoship Program | Hammer Nutrition


Ah, it all makes sense now. Buy our stuff AND wear our clothes lol. Although if companies gave me free kits Id wear them, but im certainly not paying to be a rolling advertizement.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

The kit is pretty decent and they have good sales dumping last years inventory


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

bruin11 said:


> The kit is pretty decent and they have good sales dumping last years inventory


No doubt, im sure its a good deal.


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

Why the objection to advertising for a company you like? Off the bike, you see people doing it all the time


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

itsjon said:


> Why the objection to advertising for a company you like? Off the bike, you see people doing it all the time


I dont really care, I just wondered if those people were sponsored or not. Wear whatever you want.


----------

